# My aftermarket pump rebuilds



## Airluke (Sep 25, 2021)

Just wanted to share my experiences rebuilding two 1957 Ingersoll Rand pumps on Type 30 two stage air compressors. The first was a model 242, rated for 13 cfm at 600 rpm 175 psi. I got the parts from a company that only sells on EBay and specializes in air compressor parts. Called JA Industries. That had everything I needed and everything possibly needed including cylinders and pistons. I replaced rods, crank, rings, bearings, valves. It all went together just fine and the fits were spot on. The rod bearing for both rods I knocked not the crank with a block of wood and a hammer, nice and tight, like IR did it. The only problem was the bottoms of the rides were so wide that they seized the crank. So I took a few thousandths off of one of them. 
The 242 rebuild is another story. I gambled and bought the crank etc. from a machinist some if you may have seen on YouTube, CompressorGuru. Has a lot of very good how-to vids on IRS on there which I really appreciated.They were most helpful. But crank he gave me is 4 thou too small for the bush rod bearing that came with the kit. And he’s telling me all I need to do is put it together and the pressure from the two little end cap bolts will keep it tight enough, without the press fit. Im worrying too much, he says. I say a rod bush 4 thou too big is a spun bearing and a spun bearing is a knocking bearing with a very low life span that will eat the crank. He hasn’t offered to replace it but I don’t want anymore of his stuff, which was so cheap that I can pay a machinist to custom make a properly sized bush for it and fit the rods ( they’re too tight). and still come out even to what JA would have charged.


----------



## Airluke (Sep 25, 2021)

Sorry, the first rebuild was a model 253, it’s running great. The 242 is still apart


----------

